# Canadian RR HOF Induction



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Alanis Morrisette? I mean really? I don't want to offend anyone who's a fan, but why is a One Hit Wonder being inducted? Are we that hard up for quality in this country? What has she done really since Jagged Little Pill and that was never my cup of tea as it was. I'm certainly not disputing the success of it but can't we do better? What's next Avril Lavigne?


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

"why is a One Hit Wonder being inducted?"
Maybe because she's FAR from being a One Hit Wonder.....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "why is a One Hit Wonder being inducted?"
> Maybe because she's FAR from being a One Hit Wonder.....


I disagree, it's all from the same Album.... Ick!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Besides, Clinton, you don't actually take what those phony awards shows have to say do you? I mean According to the American Music Awards Jethro Tull is heavy Metal? Now this is just a guess, but I'm thinking Jethro Tull and heavy Metal haven't much in common. Well at least since Tony Iommi played guitar for them...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

"you don't actually take what those phony awards shows have to say do you?"
Then why are you making such a big deal over something as vacuous as the R&R HOF???

You don't really think it's anything more than a marketing tool do you??? A tourist trap?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Because I think it should be earned, & not necessarily by publicity.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I like Alanis. I think we have several of her albums at home and I like most of what I've heard.

Also, there's something sexy about her.


I just wish she'd stop calling me at home. My wife is getting annoyed.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, my husband likes her too, I just do NOT get it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

"I just do NOT get it."
Ahhh! The TRUE source of why this makes you so uncomfortable.... Your inability to understand, or to enjoy what she does.....

Why is the R&RHOF any different than any other [email protected], industry self-congratulatory, award?

You question this award, but then turn around and dismiss all the other awards?!?! 

That makes no sense at all


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> I just do NOT get it.


Wear something skimpy?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Nawh, I'm just making conversation. But Paul, I didn't know you could do that, that's very intersting. I would just never, ever catagorize JT as Heavy Metal EVER. I happen to like them very much, but I also like Metallica and AC/DC too.

No Clinton, I'm not uncomfortable with not digging her music. It's not my personal preferrance. Her vocals get on my nerves. I don't dig her in the same way I don't dig Celine Dion or Mariah Carey. But like I said I don't disparage anyone who likes her.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Wear something skimpy?


Ha! you're very funny! You just made me spew water!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

" I don't disparage anyone who likes her."
But you do disparage the people who picked her for the R&RHOF (Even though it's just another pointless award)

So ??? 

huh

???

Making conversation is all well and good, but it's gotta make sense... it's gotta be internally consistent doesn't it?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond;77765Making conversation is all well and good said:


> That's really good coming from you. :bow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Way to try to avoid the issue!


"_Rock and Roll _is a really big word"
Hummmm.... I'll wager there are some who might even hazard that it's the BIGGEST! LOL


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't mind her, although I was at the point where if I heard another song off Jagged Little Pill I would change the station. 

Regardless of who gets inducted, there will always be controversy. 

Paul.....I'd like to find out more about being a voting member. Any links?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Way to try to avoid the issue!


Hey I'm not avoiding any issue. I was merely stating my opinion. I believe we're allowed to do that here. I did not at any time say she was not talented, or that she sucks or any other things like that. Again, IMHO it just seems that celebrities these days get the Walk or Hall of Fame status really easily. NOT that Jagged isn't 10 years old already. Man I'm feeling old today.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Beatles said:


> Paul.....I'd like to find out more about being a voting member. Any links?


See Clinton, something good came out of this conversation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

"I was merely stating my opinion."
And I'm challenging you on that opinion, in an effort to try understand what thought processed you used to reach your conclusion.... 

You said "One Hit Wonder".... I and others called you on it, and provided evidence to support that....

You dismissed that evidence, and in doing so dismissed the awards and acclaim she's received.... 

I'm trying to understand why, or maybe rather how, you can dismiss one award, but not another....

"IMHO"
Never be HUMBLE in your opinions! Sing 'em loud! From the rooftops! But be able to back 'em up.... ,-)


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I remember for a while back in the time of Jagged Little Pill I had noticed that allot of people that where doing well had the initials AM (Amanda Marshall... there were more I just can't think of them now).

I'm cool with it if they want to put her into the hall of fame. I'll also admit that I like Avril, not that I listen to her stuff on a regular basis or anything like that - but it's teeny boppy and teenagers could find stuff allot worse to listen to. I like Avril in the same way I like the Supreams - catchy little mindless tunes. I don't know why everyone is always down on Avril, but then again I don't watch entertainment TV.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "I was merely stating my opinion."
> And I'm challenging you on that opinion, in an effort to try understand what thought processed you used to reach your conclusion....
> 
> You said "One Hit Wonder".... I and others called you on it, and provided evidence to support that....
> ...



To me she is a One Hit Wonder. I in no way brushed off or dimished the acclaim she has garnered. I said I don't get it, it's not my thing. Jagged did very well. Hey, it's got ya talkin on a slow work day. I just wondered if there wasn't again in my opinion Something Better? Why do you even care what I think?


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Remember, it's the hall of FAME. That's the only real requirement to win. Alanis _is_ famous.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Remember, it's the hall of FAME. That's the only real requirement to win. Alanis _is_ famous.


Absolutely! and I'd never dispute that. Sometimes it's just fun to get Clinton going.... Maybe we need a sign.. Don't poke Clinton? :smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> ..Her vocals get on my nerves...


Remember the movie *Dogma*? With Jay and Silent Bob?
Alanis did a cameo as God. Doesn't say a word till the end.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I love that movie! And yes she was very cute in it. The Buddy Jesus! Gotta love George Carlin!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

"Why do you even care what I think?"
I don't... Except that you made it a point of conversation, so I was taking you up on it.

But I am in no way 'going'... You misread my posts as being somehow emotional.... I suspect it's that you need to believe that the whole world reacts like you do.

I have NO emotion, one way or the other where you or indeed anyone else here is concerned. It's just the internet.

"I said I don't get it, it's not my thing."
So, you're treating "Good&Bad" as if it was the same as "Like&Dislike".... how very interesting


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> "So, you're treating "Good&Bad" as if it was the same as "Like&Dislike".... how very interesting


No I am not. I did not say it was good or bad. I just find it kind of strange, regardless of record sales that she would get in say before April Wine? AND i must say I stand corrected it's not the Canadian RR HOF it's the Canadian Music HOF so it makes more sense to me now cause even knowing that R&R is a broad spectrum I still consider AM as Pop except for that one song. Anyway Nuff said, I'm going back to watch the smoking debat that I believe you, Mr Hammond started! :smile:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

"I just find it kind of strange, regardless of record sales that she would get in say before April Wine?"

Well, it is a strange old world, isn't it.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

On an International scale and record sales no, But I would consider them Absolutely a Canadian Rock Icon. 

& Hey! What was up with 1988? Anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

"We all like AW"

to quote one of my favourite punch-lines
"Who's 'we', pale-face?"

1988... The Missing Year
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juno_Award#1988:_the_missing_year


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Awards Shows are an Industry Scam to sell product.
Don't fall for it.

My guess is she has new product being released, so the suits pulled the right strings for the induction.

Nothing wrong with that, just business as it has always been.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Will we be listening to Jagged Pill in 20 years? I think not. That should be a prerequisite of hall of fame. Does the music stand the test of time. As for removing my post , I will repect your rules, but some people, and Clint knows wgo he is, are just argumentative, and participate just to rub some folks the wrong way. Mods should have a talk with him.

CT.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> Will we be listening to Jagged Pill in 20 years? I think not. That should be a prerequisite of hall of fame. Does the music stand the test of time. CT.


Amen CT. That is what I was getting at. I'm just not always as eloquent as I'd like to be. :smile: You can also see from Past inductees that record sales haven't much to do with it. Happy Monday!


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Starbuck50 said:


> Besides, Clinton, you don't actually take what those phony awards shows have to say do you?* I mean According to the American Music Awards Jethro Tull is heavy Metal?* Now this is just a guess, but I'm thinking Jethro Tull and heavy Metal haven't much in common. Well at least since Tony Iommi played guitar for them...


Hell, yeah! Did you hear the distortion on the flute? :banana:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> Why not Avril? _Let Go_ (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let_Go_(Avril_Lavigne_album)) sold 1 000 000 in Canada in less than a year. It took almost a decade for Led Zepellin IV to get to that point. If the average household has 3 people, and there are 36 000 000 people in Canada, that's one out of every 12 homes that have a copy of_ Let Go_. I think we'd all be content with that kind of success.
> 
> Avril and Alannis have also managed to avoid the trainwreck kind of publicity that Lindsay Lohan or Britney Spears seem to wallow in. I can think of few artists as deserving of recognition as Avril and Alannis.
> 
> ...


List of bums in Canada. LOL. My name isn't on it. I live abroad. :banana:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

"When was the last time anyone here threw on a Paul Anka"
I was listening to "Rock Swings" 2 or 3 days ago....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

" I get a sense that Rock Swings is a bit of a joke."
If it is, it's a damn good joke, and one that I'm happy to share in! LOL I think the Paul Anka versions are, in some cases way better than the 'originals'... So if it's a joke, it's a joke in that it one-ups the 'pop' versions. (And, I think, the pop genre in general as well)

Hey... if you dig Rock Swings, grab a copy of "Cocktails In The Canteena" from "The Evil Genius Orchestra"! Swinging, lounge-lizard versions of the soundtrack to Star Wars! Great stuff!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

"Better???? I can't go there."
Fair nuff... I know I like "Rock Swings" a hell of a lot better than the original pop trash those songs started out as...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh, I donno... but I think that it's possible a lot of good songs are floating around, disguised as pop trash... and that it's possible for someone else to 'reinvent' them and improve them say, via arrangement or presentation.


Ya ever heard someone say, "Ya know, I hated that song, until I heard you do it."??

,-)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I quickly became a huge fan when Jagged Little Pill came out. The whole recording was strong.

Subsequent work was, in my opinion, really lacking.

I could think of hundreds of groups/individuals I'd place in the Hall before her.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I can think of hundreds (possibly thousands) of groups/individuals that I'd rather listen to than AM, but I can't think of too many who more deserve to be the the "Canadian Music Hall of *Fame*" that aren't already there. Probably a few, but certainly not hundreds.


Well, maybe not hundreds but many dozens. How bout' BTO, Percy Faith, Shania, Celine, Lighthouse, Steppenwolf, Kim Mitchell, Heart, Colin James, Tommy Hunter, Stompin' Tom, David Wilcox, Ronnie Hawkins, Roch Voisine, Jann Arden, Bare Naked Ladies, Tragically Hip, Blue Rodeo, Teenage Head, Ian Thomas, The Good Bros, Great Big Sea, Stan Rogers, ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Well, maybe not hundreds but many dozens. How bout' BTO, Percy Faith, Shania, Celine, Lighthouse, Steppenwolf, Kim Mitchell, Heart, Colin James, Tommy Hunter, Stompin' Tom, David Wilcox, Ronnie Hawkins, Roch Voisine, Jann Arden, Bare Naked Ladies, Tragically Hip, Blue Rodeo, Teenage Head, Ian Thomas, The Good Bros, Great Big Sea, Stan Rogers, ...


Well good list.. But the Hip were inducted in 2005 and Heart isn't Canadian. But yeah Shania isn't there and she's pretty darn FAMOUS.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Well good list.. But the Hip were inducted in 2005 and Heart isn't Canadian. But yeah Shania isn't there and she's pretty darn FAMOUS.


That's what happens when I type faster than I think. OK, so I'll substitute Jeff Healey, Rita McNeil, and as a bonus; Frank Marino, Nickleback, and Amanda Marshall.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

"Stan Rogers"

GARNET Rogers!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

My point was, Garnet is still alive... I think him (And others) getting some deserved recognition during his (their) lifetime is more important than inducting dead guys....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

AND Chilliwack, And April Wine, And Harlequin, And Streetheart.. And Coney Hatch, And, And. Lots of Canadian Icon's isn't there? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

jroberts said:


> You forgot Trooper.
> 
> In the case of Tragically Hip, Blue Rodeo or Stompin' Tom, I would say they are massive Canadian icons that outweighs their lack of international success. I wouldn't say the same for any of the others you list. I'll probably piss off a lot of people by saying this, but if it weren't for CanCon regulations, all of those bands (with the possible exception of Chilliwack) would have been long forgotten.


I agree completely. I listen to Jack FM at work and I cannot believe some of the crap (sorry there's no other word for it) they play cause of Cancon. It's entertaining the first time you've heard it in a long time, but then whe you hear it 3 times a week the nostaligia is all worn off. I can't believe I forgot Trooper!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I guess the point is that you should have a legitimate body of work to even qualify and I don't think that half a dozen hits (5 from one album) makes the grade. April Wine, as an example, had at least 18 songs that most of us would recognise (One of them penned by one of our illustrious members), and is still recording. They list over twenty releases (including re-releases, greatest hits packages and such) on their site - that to me is pretty significant.

I'm not suggesting that all the names I put forward should be in the Hall of Fame - I was just tossing out names. However, in my opinion, they probably deserve the recognition about as much as or more than Alanis.


----------

